# Map über Webservice übertragen



## Martin32 (7. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Lösung eine HashMap über einen Webservice zu übertragen ?
Ist das überhaupt möglich, oder muss ich mir da entweder ein eigenes Objekt bauen, bzw. ein array[][] nutzen ?

BG
Martin


----------



## TheDarkRose (7. Nov 2011)

Wie sieht dein Webservice überhaupt aus?


----------



## Nightmares (8. Nov 2011)

Womit überträgst du den? ObjectStream? Bytes? Strings und Serialisierung?
Nachtrag: Ich glaube aber nicht das du darum herum kommst diese HashMap irgend wie zu zerlegen außer mit RMI...


----------



## Dit_ (9. Nov 2011)

Martin32 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand eine Lösung eine HashMap über einen Webservice zu übertragen ?
> Ist das überhaupt möglich, oder muss ich mir da entweder ein eigenes Objekt bauen, bzw. ein array[][] nutzen ?
> ...



Da Webservice über RPC (RMI) laufen kann, ist es natürlich möglich solange deine Objekte *"Serializable"* sind. HashMap ist auf jeden Fall serialisierbar. Du muss nur dafür sorgen, dass die Objekte (Key,Value) ebenfalls serialisierbar sind. Ich würde aber eine Hüllklasse dafür einführen. 

Hier ist ein Beispiel aus JavaInsel:


```
package com.tutego.insel.ws; 
 
import javax.jws.*; 
import javax.jws.soap.SOAPBinding; 
 
@WebService(name="ChrisWebServices") 
@SOAPBinding(style = SOAPBinding.Style.RPC) 
public class MyWebServices 
{ 
  @WebMethod 
  public String hello( String name ) 
  { 
    return "Hello " + name + "!"; 
  } 
  @WebMethod(operationName="body-mass-index") 
  @WebResult(name = "your-bmi") 
  public double bmi( @WebParam(name="height") double height, 
                     @WebParam(name="weight") double weight ) 
  { 
    return weight / ((height * height) / 10000); 
  } 
}
```

Ich kann mich auch irren.


----------

